# Native Coneflowers



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a ton of Clasping Coneflower blooming right now. At a couple of my yards there are at least 100 acres plus blooming in one field. Plus many more blooming in the area. I mostly have to work my bees late in the afternoon. When I look I don't see them working them very hard. Had a chance to work some hives this morning and saw 10 or so bees working them. 

At the rate my bees are bringing nectar I would have to think they are working it hard at sometime during the day. Do any of you see bees working native coneflowers? Here is a pic of it I got from google.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

they dont have much interest in them here,either.


----------

